# Shootings happening alot recently



## Richard Cranium

hollowpoint45 said:


> Amen on having capital punishment! Almost all of these Law Enforcement shootings involve repeat offenders. Many years ago we had no wear near this many shootings. Back then if you tried to kill an officer or even a civilian, you would be fried. The criminal's know that they will get off easy with a plea deal and be out to offend again. If they knew they would be fried, I am positive that there would be alot less of this revolving door of justice game! Mark


Regarding them getting out of prison. One of the main problems with the judicial system these days is the system itself. I work in the "system" so I have a pretty accurate idea as to how this works.
The legal system is a business, plain and simple. Collect as much money through fines and costs as you can. The prosecutors work with an annual budget and cut deals all the time to minimize costs (IT SAVES MONEY). It is amazing how much money is generated that is going into the general fund. 
I could go on and on. The system is broke and no one wants to fix it.

Just remember...before you shoot (and shoot to kill) there HAS TO BE IMMENENT DANGER to you or a loved one or you will have more grief than imaginable and you too will get first hand knowledge on the "business".


----------



## Lizette

I agree that if you know anyone in law enforcement, just ask them about it.
​


----------



## Supa Roosta

We need this thread to become an automatic "Sticky Reply" to any further threads posted by teachers crying about how hard and unrewarding their job is.....


----------



## anon442018

Maybe we should advertise Remington Xpress. A ride on the "Xpress" from an LEO saves taxpayers and the legal system unwanted expenses.


----------



## CSwail

Alot of it probably has to do with cops abusing their positions of power for years...Hundreds of videos out there of cops abusing defenseless suspects...

add in an increasingly armed populace and citizens who are tired of it and you get citizens standing up to police...hopefully police will fall back in to their job to SERVE and protect. 

Some cop up in Midland raped a woman he pulled over...a shame she wasnt armed to put one between his eyes..

Also...easily available ammo that is designed to kill people in body armor doesnt make em any safer

http://www.gunsamerica.com/993262474/Non-Guns/Ammunition/20ct_40_S_W_cal_Incendiary_Amm.htm


----------



## dburroak

i agree with CSwail. although it`s sickening the amount of shootings there have been in the last few years - police or otherwise - maybe it`s time for our police officers to " protect and serve " and NOT to believe that they " ARE THE LAW " or above the law. i personaly know of one officer in my county that went to work - smelled of achohol - and failed a breath test - and was sent home. go get in your truck and drive yourself home . too drunk to work but not to drive ? how `bout the FOP lodges that are nothing more than private bars - who does the checking when they leave ? and why the sunglasses at nite and the shaved heads ? even the navy seals { the toughest MF`s in the world } don`t do that kinda stuff to try to show there toughness. what i`m saying is maybe they need to show respect to get respect.


----------



## Wendy

BTown810 said:


> Please, think before you shoot. You don't want to be the one that shoots some 16 year old kid that is acking up just because you think you have the right too. I'm sure the law was meant to mean when your in IMMEDIATE danger. Just think before you act.


Sorry, not to burst your life is grand bubble, but if some 16 yr old breaks into my home, I'll shoot to kill him. period. A 16 yr old could also have a gun, can be twice as big as me, and mean to do harm to me. Sorry, I'm not going to risk my life cause some stupid 16 yr old kid MAY be acting up.

It's only going to get worse as more people lose jobs and ue benifits, as less of the nut cases get help due to cut backs and healthcare changes. 

I'd be willing to bet that anyone shooting a cop is either in deep trouble cause they're a criminal or a nut case, or the cop is crossing the line. Most normal law abiding people wouldn't shoot a cop.


----------



## 007BondJamesBond007

foxriver6 said:


> The simple fact is that there are a lot mental cases out there. Some of the public sees that, some do not. Law enforcement sees the worst of people.
> 
> If you know anyone in law enforcement, just ask them about it. Or if you have friends that work at a pharmacy, ask them about it.
> 
> There are some people that are driven to do bad things by hard times. However the shooting in Arizona was done by a mental case. The Detroit PD shooter was about to go down for kidnapping and rape, probably another mental case.
> 
> Back in the day, mental cases got sent to institutions to live in happy land. Now that most of the institutions are closed, they live next door to you and just hope that they stay on their happy meds.
> 
> Finally, take a look around you. How many more people today are on "meds" for depression, anxiety, bipolar etc....that never used to be the case. *As of 2007, antidepressants are now the most prescribed medication exceeding even high blood pressure medication: *
> 
> http://health.howstuffworks.com/medicine/medication/antidepressant-most-prescribed.htm




Wasn't that when Obama got elected?


----------



## The Rev.

Is there really that much more crime than in the past or is it the fact that every little thing can be reported so much easier thanks to technology?


----------



## Chuckgrmi

The Rev. said:


> Is there really that much more crime than in the past or is it the fact that every little thing can be reported so much easier thanks to technology?


I agree with that!

Look at the statistics over the last three years.

But Still...


----------



## boots741

Gunfire deaths on officers is up 42 this year so far... http://www.odmp.org/


----------

